# Chrono Trigger DS: Absolutely perfect



## Ace Gunman (Jul 15, 2008)

Great news, Chrono Trigger fans! Everything you could have hoped for has come to pass (except those of you who believe the spectacular 16-bit visuals, arguably the greatest of all time need to be removed in favor of blocky DS graphics).

The DS version of the game contains the original 16-bit visuals with the possible benefit of the DS's enriched color palette. It WILL include the PS1 anime FMV cutscenes provided by Akira Toriyama's very own Bird Studio. However it will NOT contain any of the slowdown or graphical/sound glitches of the PS1 version. To help keep the soundtrack accurate they brought in Yasunori Mitsuda to keep watch over everything and he has apparently done just that. As well, the PS1's beastiary and possibly other additional features will be included in the game.

Onto the DS changes: the game has only been improved. As many know a new dungeon/additional story content will be added, as well as a multiplayer function. The battle screen has changed somewhat (for the better). The battle menu has been moved down to the touch screen enabling the original screen to show much more of the battle instead of being taken up by a menu (Original & DS). As you can see new status bars are beneath the characters instead of a bulky menu, it is assumed that those bars are toggle-able. 

The second screen/touch screen will be used for a detailed map of areas when not in battle (the map areas will become available as you explore them, no sooner). In addition you have the OPTION to use the touch screen controls for both menus and movement on the map. However I must stress that this is OPTIONAL, you can use the D-pad as you would in the original.

http://www.1up.com/do/previewPage?cId=3168737&p=39

*UPDATE 1:* This just in, while the game's default name for the main character will still be "Crono", its been confirmed that the DS version of the game fixes the limitation of the original SNES cart and WILL allow you to choose the name "Chrono" as in the Japanese version. Also, according to the representatives of S-E there are plans to include a single screen mode for purists. Though if I do say so myself that seems pointless given the fact that none of the new features are mandatory. Still, the more features the better!

http://www.siliconera.com/2008/07/15/testi...stylus-support/

*UPDATE 2:* Another update for you fine folks, it's been confirmed by Square-Enix that the game IS receiving a new more accurate translation to correct the few small inaccuracies of the original (just as the Final Fantasy Advance  enhanced ports had done).

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/07/16/e308-chr...rols-explained/

*UPDATE 3:* It's been a while since my last update, but a great deal of new information has become available. Lets start with the release dates: The game will be available in North America on November 25, 2008, Japan during Winter 2008, and in PAL territories in early 2009. The official boxart has apparently been released by Square-Enix, as seen here, and above.

Gameplay-wise the "Wireless Play Mode" is now being called the "Arena Mode", what this entails in unknown. Also, the additional game dungeon is cited as being "dungeons" now; plural. Finally, the game has apparently been rated E10+ for Animated Blood, Mild Violence, Suggestive Themes, and Use of Alcohol. We couldn't have asked for a better rating as it means the original content is intact, yet it can reach the widest audience possible. Further updates as they become available.

http://gonintendo.com/?p=52933

In conclusion, this is the DEFINITIVE version of Chrono Trigger. The FMV cutscenes, new story and gameplay content, new features that are 100% optional, a new translation and none of the drawbacks of the less than mediocre PS1 port. It's essentially everything we fans have ever wanted from the original that wasn't done to begin with.


----------



## Jax (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow! I'm convinced.

This WILL be the best Chrono Trigger ever!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 15, 2008)

YEAH THANKS ACE.

This information is awesome.
WOOOOOOOOTAGE.


----------



## Suranwrap (Jul 15, 2008)

i am super excited for this game. I am a huge CT fan, and a portable version will be awesome, as playing RPGs on handhelds make things so much better and feels like less time is wasted.
But i am a little sad that the graphics will be the same, but I am super excited anyways.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome news!

My favorite game of all time is getting a worthy remake


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jul 15, 2008)

Is it known if there's going to be more anime cutscenes? Me, I felt that the PS1 version had too little.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jul 15, 2008)

Sweet now taht this is portable.I might havbe more time to get all the endings.
I only got 9,but I definately am uber excited.

#1 game of all time.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 15, 2008)

The only things that still need confirmation is if the other PS1 bonus features outside of the beastiary are in it (I believe there was an ending viewer that allowed you to watch endings you'd gotten, and _I think_ there was also a music viewer dealy). If there is a new translation or not (all of the FF Advance ports had it, and Chrono Trigger while reasonably accurate had a few mistakes here and there). And finally what the multiplayer and new dungeon/story content are.

On that, I'm hoping the content will deal with the only unresolved plot thread in the game that wasn't wrapped up by the end of the game or in Chrono Cross. That being...



Spoiler



What happened to Dalton after he fell in that portal.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know what to think about the new map...It makes sense if more of the map becomes visible as you explore the dungeons and the overworld, but if everything's visible from the start it'd ruin the game, just like Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time was ruined by the map (amongst many, many other things, but that's a different story).

Apart from that, it sounds very promising...There's no question I'll play this, but I'm rather saving my money for the SNES version...or something entirely different. Anyway, I'd rather buy the SNES version than the DS version, for the sake of collecting. Besides, does SquareEnix really need my money? Nah. No need to have double standards.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2008)

That sounds awesome! I love the fact that it features the original 16 Bit graphics.

Thanks for the heads up, Ace.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 15, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> I don't know what to think about the new map...It makes sense if more of the map becomes visible as you explore the dungeons and the overworld


Just wanted to let you know, that's exactly how it is. The areas become visible as you explore them, no sooner.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 15, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Vater Unser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome.
Chrono Trigger DS is win.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds great, ok I still recommend playing it on an actual SNES but still most can't so this is the next best thing.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jul 15, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 15, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Sounds great, ok I still recommend playing it on an actual SNES but still most can't so this is the next best thing.


Next best thing? This is _better_. Like I said, this is the _definitive_ version. It has everything the SNES version does, everything the PS1 version does (except the bugs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and all new story content and features exclusive to the DS. If there was an exact duplicate of me running around and he knew everything I did and things I didn't? He'd be the better version even if I'm the original. Extra content with no drawbacks whatsoever = better.


----------



## Trolly (Jul 16, 2008)

Very cool. I never played the PS1 version, so the additions are very welcome.
My only problem is that I just decided to playthrough Chrono Trigger a couple of months back, and am still in the middle of playing it. I'm gonna have to play through all those hours I've spent playing already.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, everything sounds good.
Im curoius about the added multiplayer features.

Would have been nice to see it in 3D on a bigger console, but maybe after this they'll try remaking Chrono Cross or something?

I can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 16, 2008)

The anime videos are a surprise.  So this is going to be a 128MB file, no?  Or, dare I say, a 256er?


----------



## gaboumafou (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome. I really hope this will sell well, as it could mean, finally, a NEW game in the serie!!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 16, 2008)

Perfect, but still a port. Should have remade it with 2D visuals and new effects.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome news.  Can't wait to dig into this classic again.

Thanks for the clarifications Ace!


----------



## beedog19 (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome news! I've tried this one out many times and haven't gotten through it but playing it in portable form whenever I want should help a lot. I can't wait.


----------



## granville (Jul 16, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> The anime videos are a surprise.  So this is going to be a 128MB file, no?  Or, dare I say, a 256er?


No more than 128. This is a port of a game that was less than 4MB. Lego Indiana Jones had a surprising amount of FMV and came to only 64MB. That's probably the cartridge it'll be on. 64MB can go a LONG way when the rest of the game is so small.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm really hoping there's more to this than what's been stated. One new dungeon just isn't enough for me anymore =\ . I'm also hoping Ayla gets her own sidequest in this one since she's the only one who never got one in the SNES and PS1 version.


----------



## fateastray (Jul 16, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well the psx version (eboot) was 319 mb's . . . That's a port too, with all the fmv...OF course, the ds fmv will be of lower quality and such..But still..

Blah..Speculation..


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 16, 2008)

I just updated my original post with the following information: 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This just in, while the game's default name for the main character will still be "Crono", its been confirmed that the DS version of the game fixes the limitation of the original SNES cart and WILL allow you to choose the name "Chrono" as in the Japanese version. According to the two conflicting reports it seems the translation may have been re-done after all, though it's difficult to tell for the average demo tester because the original translation was similar.
> 
> Finally, according to the representatives of S-E there are plans to include a single screen mode for purists. Though if I do say so myself that seems pointless given the fact that none of the new features are mandatory. Still, the more features the better!
> 
> http://www.siliconera.com/2008/07/15/testi...stylus-support/


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

I must buy this. must buy it.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 17, 2008)

Just updated the main post with this. And for the record I will continue to do so as more and more information becomes available.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *UPDATE 2:* Another update for you fine folks, it's been confirmed by Square-Enix that the game IS receiving a new more accurate translation to correct the few small inaccuracies of the original (just as the Final Fantasy Advance  enhanced ports had done).
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2008/07/16/e308-chr...rols-explained/


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet.Im hoping it will be better than Ted Woosley's  Re-Translation.
Which I enjoyed as well.
This will be the best Chrono Trigger!


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jul 18, 2008)

i posted a image of the game using the second screen and the source is real at this topic.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=95011It's the last post.

The map screen looks awesome,and the second screen i believe is optional


----------



## ugly_rose (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot Mr. Ace, you sure now how to pitch a port! ;-)

We have to understand though that there is one single major _drawback_ of this port, apart from all the good, and that is the small DS screens. We cannot enjoy this in our living room TV as we did our good ol' snessy. 

Even though the graphics we're on the weak side compared to today's standards, there is a certain degree of _immersion_ lost on the DS's small screens.

Anyhow, I am mightily looking forward to a return to Chrono-world.


----------



## AndreXL (Jul 22, 2008)

ugly_rose said:
			
		

> We have to understand though that there is one single major _drawback_ of this port, apart from all the good, and that is the small DS screens.


Wow! You make me want to wish this was a PSP port just because of the default big screen and option to do a video out...


----------



## santorix10 (Jul 22, 2008)

Single screen mode for purists? I'm even more excited now!


----------



## papyrus (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't wait for this game, absolutely perfect.


----------



## RoboClover (Jul 22, 2008)

I...I might start crying.

This is proof that god loves gamers.


----------



## bollocks (Jul 22, 2008)

a new translation? that might not be good. i'm not a big fan of some of these retranslations square-enix have been doing - i trust them at least to not turn it into an overly literal mess like the fan retranslation, or a pun-ridden accent-fest like the post-merger dragon quests, but i'm still a bit wary of this. 

it'd be nice if they used the original script as a base but made small changes to it to correct mistakes or restore anything censored according to nintendo's old content policies... or maybe had an option to switch between the new and old script. doubt they'd do either though.


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 22, 2008)

I think they'll be mostly retranslating characters names, attacks, and some stuff to the script.  Nothing that would alter the story I would imagine.  

Can't wait.


----------



## Lametta (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope they will keep Frog as character cause he was my favourite, sooo cute with his hamletian old english way of speaking


----------



## ryuujin2788 (Jul 23, 2008)

No one here would happen to have scripts for this game, would they? Preferably in Japanese...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, it's not perfect unless they get rid of the "walk around me 3 times! NO NOT PERFECT ENOUGH DO IT AGAIN"


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 23, 2008)

bollocks said:
			
		

> a new translation? that might not be good. i'm not a big fan of some of these retranslations square-enix have been doing - i trust them at least to not turn it into an overly literal mess like the fan retranslation, or a pun-ridden accent-fest like the post-merger dragon quests, but i'm still a bit wary of this.
> 
> it'd be nice if they used the original script as a base but made small changes to it to correct mistakes or restore anything censored according to nintendo's old content policies... or maybe had an option to switch between the new and old script. doubt they'd do either though.
> Don't worry about the translation. The original was mostly accurate, it will mostly be a presentational change. That's why two of the hands-ons thought the translation had only been tweaked. Because the difference is so minimal it's difficult to tell unless you know the script by heart.
> ...


It won't be that. The names are the only thing that *are* set in stone.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 23, 2008)

Is the Japanese version still gonna be harder than America and Europe?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 23, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Is the Japanese version still gonna be harder than America and Europe?


I wasn't aware that it was, but with all of the optional features they're putting in (a single screen mode for purists? Now that's serious fanservice). I wouldn't be surprised if there was a difficulty option. However that has NOT been confirmed, that's pure speculation.


----------



## blahman (Jul 23, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Great news, Chrono Trigger fans! Everything you could have hoped for has come to pass (except those of you who believe the spectacular 16-bit visuals, arguably the greatest of all time need to be removed in favor of blocky DS graphics).



Are you assuming that the game has more colours simply because its on the ds now or did they say its going to have more colours. 
if there is enhanced graphics, i dont see it. the colours are still very much snes looking. 

AS much as I liked the CT visuals back on SNES, it is definitely dated looking now. they should at least redo the backgrounds and sprites to make it look as nice as, say, lunar knights. Not saying they should get new designs, they should smooth things out. And cmooon they should update the effects of magics. I for one wanna see sooper dooper flashy looking luminaire.  

so, not perfect. And hardly excited.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 23, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That single line is actually an assumption given the fact that every single Final Fantasy Advance port by this team took advantage of the GBA's color palette. Even if it was barely noticeable. It's just logical to assume the same for a DS enhanced port.

As for the perfect statement, this is a perfect enhanced port. That's the point of this entire topic to show fans that it's everything they've come to love, plus a bit more with no sacrifices made.

For those wanting a full-on remake, why? What will it change? You may actually lose content. With a remake there's always the chance that something may get lost in the conversion. Suddenly a plot element is different, or the battle mechanics change for the worse. Not all remakes are perfect, many have more flaws than the original. 

And I for one will take one of the best looking 16-bit games of all time over blocky DS graphics where everyone is slightly square and jittery any day. Games like Final Fantasy IV get remade because they looked iffy to begin with. FFIV always did look more like a last generation NES title than a first generation SNES. Games like Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy VI don't need new visuals because they're considered the best of what they represent.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 23, 2008)

Me want: Redrawn sprites, background , some better english (Crono's level up!), cool special effects for technique moves and combination moves, and CGI (mobi-clip) cutscenes


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 23, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Me want: Redrawn sprites, background , some better english (Crono's level up!), cool special effects for technique moves and combination moves, and CGI (mobi-clip) cutscenes


Sprites are the best parts of it, changing the sprites would change Akira Toriyama's entire visual style. The signature style of the game itself. The backgrounds can't be changed as Chrono Trigger doesn't work on a random encounter engine. The backgrounds are the exact spots you're standing in when you run into an enemy. So to replace the backgrounds would be to redraw every single area in the game.

The re-translation will likely fix the so-called improper English aspect. The traditional special effects are part of the charm! There will be cutscenes, but not CGI scenes. They're hand drawn animated scenes produced by Akira Toriyama's animation studio, Bird Studio.


----------



## Unchi-san (Jul 23, 2008)

why are people still complaining?  A great classic is coming to the DS.  So what if it is a port?  At least it will be free to download and play!

I am very excited for this.  the retro graphics and gameplay bring back great memories....


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 23, 2008)

Unchi-san said:
			
		

> why are people still complaining?  A great classic is coming to the DS.  So what if it is a port?  At least it will be free to download and play!
> 
> I am very excited for this.  the retro graphics and gameplay bring back great memories....


I would hope you'd buy the game. The purchase of this game is the _only_ way we'll ever see a third game in the series. Everyone in the team is up for it even though they're scattered, the only thing holding it back is Square-Enix refusing to fund the project. If we all purchase the game, even if not for ourselves (perhaps for Christmas gifts) for our brother, or cousin, or aunt, etc. If we purchase it, we can support the production of a future installment.

For those who know about it I liken the situation to the Firefly TV series. It was canceled on TV, but massive DVD sales allowed Joss Whedon to get a theatrical film follow-up made. It's the same scenario.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 23, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, get him to redrawn the sprites and the backgrounds. I can wait till 2012


----------



## blahman (Jul 23, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not like toryiama draws the sprites himself. he just does the character designs and someone else turn them into sprites. They can just dig up the concept arts and redo the sprites.


----------



## LordMelkor (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't really think they should redo the sprites, they were quite well done to begin with, but some graphical filtering might make them look better.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 24, 2008)

Newly updated:


			
				Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> *UPDATE 3:* It's been a while since my last update, but a great deal of new information has become available. Lets start with the release dates: The game will be available in North America on November 25, 2008, Japan during Winter 2008, and in PAL territories in early 2009. The official boxart has apparently been released by Square-Enix, as seen here, and above.
> 
> Gameplay-wise the "Wireless Play Mode" is now being called the "Arena Mode", what this entails in unknown. Also, the additional game dungeon is cited as being "dungeons" now; plural. Finally, the game has apparently been rated E10+ for Animated Blood, Mild Violence, Suggestive Themes, and Use of Alcohol. We couldn't have asked for a better rating as it means the original content is intact, yet it can reach the widest audience possible. Further updates as they become available.
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/?p=52933


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 24, 2008)

Man, they even kept the box art the same. Kind of lame.


I'm not going to feel bad at all when I steal the shit out if this game.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, a new box art would have been nice. Oh well, doesn't matter either way in the end still, as it's simply a printed piece of paper on a package.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 24, 2008)

You're right, that box art does look lame.  Way too much white.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 24, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> You're right, that box art does look lame.  Way too much white.


Doesn't almost every DS, and for that matter Wii boxart have excessive amounts of white?


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 24, 2008)

Sadly, mom's looking for games to buy their kids, are probably not gonna get it now.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm skipping both this and FF4. Not interested in spending $80 for both separate, when the PSX versions were $20 together due to Greatest Hits.

Then again I skip nearly all of the newer remakes/spinoffs/etc. Crystal Chronicles, Crystal Chronicles RoF, Tactics Advance, Tactics A2, Tactics War of the Lions, Dirge of Cerberus, Crisis Core, FF4 Advance, FF5 Advance, FF6 Advance, FFXI and expansions...

Not keen on XIII. Bring back random battles and ATB!!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 24, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> I'm skipping both this and FF4. Not interested in spending $80 for both separate, when the PSX versions were $20 together due to Greatest Hits.
> 
> Then again I skip nearly all of the newer remakes/spinoffs/etc. Crystal Chronicles, Crystal Chronicles RoF, Tactics Advance, Tactics A2, Tactics War of the Lions, Dirge of Cerberus, Crisis Core, FF4 Advance, FF5 Advance, FF6 Advance, FFXI and expansions...
> 
> Not keen on XIII. Bring back random battles and ATB!!


Um, Chrono Trigger isn't a spin-off of Final Fantasy. It's entirely separate game series which was bundled with FFIV for the hell of it. Also, the PSX version is vastly inferior, excessive load times, musical and graphical glitches, and so on. None of which were present in the original SNES version. The problems were caused by the title being emulated rather than being ported properly.

For the record, all of those things have been eliminated in this version as well, apparently.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 24, 2008)

Also Chrono Cross (PSX) =/= Chrono Trigger (SNES)


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 24, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering the direction our society's going, I really don't think that's true.

Edit: Ahh, you got me there Ace.  But you should have countered me with this lame-ass piece of shit:


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 24, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

>


Ah, but I must counter with...






Also, back on topic everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Ah, that would have been a good choice.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 24, 2008)

Main reason I dislike FF4DS is the ramped up difficulty. PSX version was just right.

More infuriating =/= better.

Besides, IMHO this genre belongs on consoles. I'm never going to pay full price for any Square-Enix game on a handheld.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 24, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Sadly, mom's looking for games to buy their kids, are probably not gonna get it now.


why what would make them not get it?




i sure hope this game is perfect


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 24, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Broken Skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming he's referring to the E 10+  rating, but in America, that doesn't matter.  Just look at all the little kids whose moms buy them Halo.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 24, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> Main reason I dislike FF4DS is the ramped up difficulty. PSX version was just right.
> 
> More infuriating =/= better.
> 
> Besides, IMHO this genre belongs on consoles. I'm never going to pay full price for any Square-Enix game on a handheld.


I've got to RESPECTFULLY disagree on the difficulty comment. I've found that a lot of the port jobs onto GBA and PSX were made way too easy. To the point where outside of a final boss you will likely not see the entire party fall. I was glad that FFIV DS kicked my ass around a little as that is the idea. Gives you some incentive to do a few extra battles on the side from time to time.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 24, 2008)

If you ask me, E10 is the sweetspot of ratings. Just mature enough to entice the "E is for kids" group, and yet not so mature that someone who's not a teenager cannot purchase it. We saw how well Super Smash Bros. Brawl sold with a T-rating, well, I'm of the mind that it would have been a great deal more if any 8 year old could have walked in and bought it off the shelf without a parent present.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, I am furious. Rightfully so too.

It's a total disgrace to the Final Fantasy name to have main series entries without random battles. Dragon Quest fans would never stand for a core gameplay change of Final Fantasy XII caliber. Final Fantasy fans shouldn't either.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 24, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> Yes, I am furious. Rightfully so too.
> 
> It's a total disgrace to the Final Fantasy name to have main series entries without random battles. Dragon Quest fans would never stand for a core gameplay change of Final Fantasy XII caliber. Final Fantasy fans shouldn't either.


Lets stay on topic folks. No more Final Fantasy talk.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 24, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right about that but it's not the amount of white that I am complaining about. If a game is re-released you kind of expect somewhat new boxart or at least they could've had corrected the fact that Marle doesn't use fire spells. Okay, now I sound like a nerd. Nevermind.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyway. What I didn't like about Chrono Trigger, was the plot twist after the Ocean Palace. Felt like a to pad out the game's length.


----------

